

Enabling 64-bit VM support on a HP Probook - chrissie1
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/SysAdmins/Hardware/enabling-64-bit-vm-support

======
stephengillie
TFA may be too specific for the interests of this audience. Thanks for
documenting this with good screenshots.

